# MTB in Kiel oder um...



## Brassmonkey (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo! 

Hilfe! Ich bin in Kiel für ein Jahr (September 03 bis August 04). Ich möchte Leute zum mountainbike mit (oder zum geraden Fahrrad treffen!) arund Kiel oder Hamburg oder.... Oder ich möchte Leute treffen, die mich auf dem MTB oder der cyclocross Szene in Norddeutschland informieren konnten. 

Fast facts: Ich bin: aus Kanada, 25 Jahre alt, crosscountry Racer für 5 Jahre und vom Road Racer für das erste Jahr dieses Jahr. Ich spreche Englisch und Französisch... ein bisschen Deutsch (seit 3 Monaten: -)).... 

Vielen Dank! 

Sophie 

[email protected]


----------



## Bischi (9. Juli 2003)

Ha! Ich glaub´, du wirst hier ´ne Menge Freunde finden 

- Cyclocross? Deeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!   (der wartet schon ewig drauf, dass mal jemand ausm Forum mit ihm und ´nem Rennrad ins Gelände fährt )

- Kiel?  Da fallen mir eigentlich auf Anhieb nur die Jungs von Sprint Kiel ein 

- Hamburg?  Schau hier einfach öfter mal rein! Tourenankündigungen gibt´s hier seit geraumer Zeit jede Woche mindestens 3 oder 4 Stück

- CC-Racer? Geeeeene, Beppppoooooo, Kaaaaaaaaiii... sacht ma was!  

Aber was zum Teufel ist "zum geraden Fahrrad treffen"?      Wenn Du damit so ´n anspruchsloses rumrollen auf gerader Strecke meinst, ist vielleicht ein unserer Alstertalrunden was für Dich  

mfg, Bischi

PS: Bist Du für länger in D?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badehose (9. Juli 2003)

Hey,

in Kiel gibt es zwei Radsportvereine, bei denen man sich bestimmt zum Training einklinken kann:
www.kieler-rv.de
www.rg-kiel.de

Und einen Triathlon-Verein, wenn Du vorrangig Straße trainieren willst:
www.usc-kiel.de

Ansonsten sind Radläden ja auch immer eine gute Anlaufstelle, um Kontakte zu knüpfen:
www.bike-orange.de


----------



## Rabbit (9. Juli 2003)

Hi Sophie,

you're welcome 

I think badehose has given enough Information to you.
Also I think your german is better than my english! 
That's respectable, german in only three month! 

Let's hear if you stay in Hamburg for some days and if you're interested in biking around with some hobby-bikers and have some fun on the trails.

Greets,
Harry

@All: Als Moderrator muß man eben auch mal wieder sein Schulenglisch gebrauchen


----------



## Bischi (9. Juli 2003)




----------



## gage_ (9. Juli 2003)

Bonjour Sophie,

bienvenue 

Je pense que "badehose" vous a donne assez d'information.
Et alors je pense, que votre allemand est meilleur que mon francais! 
C'est considerablement, apprendre l'allemand en seulement trois mois. 

[...]

A bientot,
  Gregor.

@All: Als Moderator muß man eben auch mal wieder sein Schulfranzoesisch gebrauchen


----------



## Bischi (9. Juli 2003)

Wo krieg ich russisches Tastaturlayout her?!?


----------



## Double T (9. Juli 2003)

Hi Sophie,

this is the right place ! 

Thx for your mail and have a nice time,

Double T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ all: Sophie hat im Forum von rad-net gepostet, ich habe sie dann hierher verwiesen und ich denke, hier ist sie absolut richtig!


----------



## Kaiowana (9. Juli 2003)

Hi
so, dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort......

...also hier in Hamburg (Harburger Berge) fahren wir eigentlich alle eher Tourenorientiert durch die Weltgeschichte. Es aber gibt bisher auch einige die auf CC-Rennen (Gene, Beppo, Willy, Doris und ich - sorry, mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein  ) starten und sich mal zu einem Marathon verirren. Wenn irgendwo diesbezüglich was anliegt, wirst Du es hier lesen (also immer brav am Ball bleiben  )

Wenn Du dann mal in Kiel eingetrudelt bist (übrigens komme ich ursprünglich auch aus Kiel - bin also 'ne Kieler Sprotte  ), mache Dich dann mal bemerkbar. Ich bin nämlich auch noch häufig in Kiel ( wegen Family usw. ) und dann könnte man mal 'ne Tour starten.

Ach ja, ich bin wenigstens am Samstag in Kiel. Hat da jemand Lust auf ne Tour - vielleicht paar Höhenmillimeter sammeln ?


----------



## Rabbit (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Double T _
> *@ all: Sophie hat im Forum von rad-net gepostet, ich habe sie dann hierher verwiesen und ich denke, hier ist sie absolut richtig! *


Moin DoubleT,

jo, mach dir mal keine Sorgen, "wir" werden uns um Sophie kümmern 

@gage_: Du steckst ja voller Überraschungen 
@Bischi: Nastrowje wom!


----------



## Bischi (9. Juli 2003)

> Nastrowje wom!



Jetzt wo Du´s sagst...      Wann is eigentlich das nächste SfdW? *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brassmonkey (12. Juli 2003)

Ah ah! Ich bin am Ablesen auf Deutsch so langsam !!

Aber sorgen Sie sich nicht mich sind schneller auf meinem Fahrrad! 

Ich bin in Deutschland für 1 Jahr, also habe ich viel Zeit, Deutschland durch Fahrrad zu entdecken. 

Ich bin traurig, wenn ich nicht sehr schnell antworte, aber ich jedes Wort übersetzen muß..., das es Zeit dauert!

Ich denke mich benötige mehr Zeit, Bischis erste Anzeige zu verstehen..., das mein Deutsch nicht guter der! ist! Ein was für Sport es ist, eine neue Sprache zu erlernen! 

Ich lebe nahe Mont-Sainte-Anne, Quebec. Es gibt eine MTB World Cup jedes Jahr. Dieses Jahr war ein gutes aufzupassen Rennen,! (Greene 3 mit einem flachen Gummireifen!.. und wenn ich nicht ein Deutscher innen zuerst oder zweiten Platz verwechsele. Auf der das Rennen Frauen, den Deutscher 2!) 

Danke für Ihre Geduld, die ich versuche, zum Forum so häufig zu kommen, wie ich kann! Schreiben Sie Ihnen bald! Ich hoffe zu erhalten, mit Ihnen zu reiten,

Sophie


----------



## Rabbit (12. Juli 2003)

Hi Sophie,

yes, Bischis first Posting is surely not understandable by you because it's "pitchin-german" 

But your last posting is also a little bit challenging to read for us 
So what about the world cup? 

Some question: At which place would you stay here in Germany?
At the city of Kiel or at the metropolis  Hamburg?

Now, something to lern: _Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch!_

Greets,
Harry


----------



## Brassmonkey (16. Juli 2003)

Hallo, 

Ich nahm einen Bezug auf, dem ich wohne (Mont-Sainte-Anne). 

Aber ich lasse zu, möglicherweise es war nicht verständlich! 

Ich wohne in Kiel im September.

Tschüss!


Sophie


----------



## two2one (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brassmonkey _
> *Hallo,
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sophie,
Welcome to the club...
Hmm, September. I hope you like mud!  
I can't tell you too much about Kiel, but the Harburger Berge, are lot's of fun. Great fo cycloX, and Single Speed (LGMB). Not tall but steep and lot's of roots and, mud in the fall, winter and spring, allot like New England. (Actuall is't usually pretty muddy in the Summer too) 

Your sure to find a few like minded people here, somewhere

And there is a Cross race here some time around New Year, last year there were a couple off National team riders there.

Talk to ya Later
Nat


----------



## schraeuble (7. August 2003)

Hallo Sophie,

schau doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei, entweder während der Sommerzeit zusätzlich am Mittwoch beim Radladen Bike Orange Ecke Westring/Weißenburgstrasse um 17:45 Uhr. Oder
jeden Sonntag das ganze Jahr hin durch auf dem Parkplatz an der Bresthalle in der Lantziusstraße um 10:00 Uhr.


Alle Touren sind immer 2-3 Stunden lang und führen ins Kieler Umland, wunderschöne Trails am Westensee, oder an der Kieler Steilküste und an der Schwentine entlang !

wir haben ein kleines eigenes Forum unter  RG Kiel Forum , dort findest du eigentlich alles was das Herz rund um die Touren begehrt !

Grüße Schräuble aus KIEL


----------



## Droppel (7. August 2003)

Da traut man sich ja fast gar nichts mehr zu posten.

Falls Du Lust auf den nördlichsten Norden hast:

Meine Freundin würde sich freuen, Sie würde Ihr Englisch verbessern können und Du lernst mein perfektes, einfühlsames Deutsch! 

Wir fahren rund um Flensburg ....


CU und viel Spaß an Board,



Lars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (7. August 2003)

As Sophie shouldn't waste her time in this forum on translating texts, one of those German students with too much time does it for her:   
This is, what schraeuble (what btw is a belittled screw...  ) wrote:

"Hi Sophie, how about just calling in here at the "Bike Orange" Bike-Shop (corner Westring/Weissenburgstr.) where we meet during the summer on wednesdays at 17:45. In addition we start perennial on sundays at the parking lot of the "Bresthalle" (Lanziusstr.) at 10:00.
All tours last approx. 2-3 hours und guide us into the hinterland of Kiel, to the beautiful trails at the Westensee (a lake) or along the steep coast of Kiel and the river Schwentine. 
We've got our own little forum at RG Kiel Forum - there you can find rather everything concerning these mountain bike tours!
Best regards schraeuble from Kiel"

And as the words just flow out of me like the money out of the pockets of a German taxpayer here's what Droppel wrote:
"I almost don't dare posting here.
If you have a good mind to the most northern north (that's about 100km north of Kiel): 
My honey would be glad; she would be able to improve her English and you would learn my perfect sensitive German  .
We're biking around Flensburg.
cu and welcome on board, Lars!"

And now for something completely different: http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/ . The best German-English online-dictionary I know! It had rather a lot requests during the last half hour...


----------



## Droppel (7. August 2003)

Also madbull - Du Schlingel! Danke, dafür hätte ich bestimmt eine halbe Stunde gebraucht. Ist halt mein "Sonderschulenglisch"!


Beste Grüße!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabbit (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *As Sophie shouldn't waste her time in this forum on translating texts, one of those German students with too much time does it for her:
> This is, what schraeuble (what btw is a belittled screw...  ) wrote:
> 
> ...*


Hi Meik, you lonesome rider 
That was pretty good and includes some funny humor 

But what at least is standing out:
Dear Sophie, at which City you would stay here in Germany. At your very first posting you say something about Kiel and/or Hamburg!

We are waiting for you! 

cu,
Harry


----------



## Brassmonkey (11. August 2003)

Hallo! Ich lese jeden Posts (und traslate es, um einige neu deutsche Wörter zu erlernen) und ich danke Ihnen für das Beantworten ich.

Ich bin in Kiel für das folgende Jahr (31 august 2003-2004). Aber, während ich in Deutschland bin, möchte ich Meiste sehen! Solch eine Gelegenheit kommt einmal in eine Lebenszeit, besser bilden die Meisten! 

Wenn ich in Kiel ankomme, besichtige ich das Orange bike shop (ist, das es?) und geben Sie eine neue Anzeige hier bekannt.

----------------------------------
In english, just in case..

I read every post (and traslate it to learn some neu german words) and I thank you for answering me.

I will be in Kiel for the next year. But while I am in Germany, I would like to see most of it! Such an opportunity comes once in a lifetime, better make the most of it!

When I will arrive in Kiel, I will visit the orange bike shop (is that it?) and post a new message here..


Vielen Dank!!!!!!!!


Sophie

PS: Thank for the english tranlation! Very appreciated! Even with my translation I wasn't sure I got it right! :0)


----------



## Rabbit (11. August 2003)

Hi Sophie,

some german lessons for you 

_I read every post (and traslate it to learn some neu german words) and I thank you for answering me._

Ich lese jeden Beitrag (und übersetzte diesen um einige neue deutsche Wörter zu lernen) und bedanke mich bei euch für die Antworten.

_I will be in Kiel for the next year. But while I am in Germany, I would like to see most of it! Such an opportunity comes once in a lifetime, better make the most of it!_

Ich werde das ganze nächste Jahr in Kiel sein. Aber während ich in Deutschland bin möchte ich soviel wie möglich davon sehen. Solch eine Gelegenheit bekommt man nur einmal im Leben, man sollte das Beste daraus machen.

_When I will arrive in Kiel, I will visit the orange bike shop (is that it?) and post a new message here.._

Wenn ich in Kiel ankomme, werde ich den Orange Bike Shop  besuchen (_is that it?_ I dont know how to translate this) und hier eine neue/n Nachricht/Beitrag schreiben/posten ...


Look's like your german is better than expected?! 

cu in germany (maybe),
Harry


----------



## Ente on a bike (13. August 2003)

jaja...
kaum melden sich neue frauen hier im forum schon werden alle aktiv!  
Naja ist ja auch kein wunder bei dem Mangel an bikenden  rost:  Frauen hier in HH...


----------

